# What do "HB", "DW" and others stand for?



## QSis (Nov 12, 2005)

I assume that they refer to family members, like "SIL" must be "sister in law"?

What are some others?

Lee


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Nov 12, 2005)

As far as I know, DH is dear husband, DW is dear wife, DD dear daughter, DS dear son.  You are right about SIL meaning sister-in-law.  I don't know but HB might be husband.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 12, 2005)

purrfectlydevine said:
			
		

> I don't know but HB might be husband.


 
Or maybe honeybuns??


----------



## Constance (Nov 13, 2005)

It means BOTH!   I started referring my husband online as HB before I was familiar with computer jargon.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 13, 2005)

Here is the thread that explains them all.
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f29/chat-acronyms-z-10265.html?highlight=acronyms


----------



## shannon in KS (Nov 13, 2005)

oh, I thought it was hubba bubba   


			
				urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Or maybe honeybuns??


----------



## htc (Nov 13, 2005)

I thought HB was hottie boyfriend.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 13, 2005)

In Barbara and Maidrite's case, it means Honey Bunny!


----------



## shannon in KS (Nov 13, 2005)

I am waiting for all the loving husbands to chime in with some "acronymial musings"....   And Dang Women does not count!


----------



## Constance (Nov 13, 2005)

shannon in KS said:
			
		

> "acronymial musings"....



Dang, Shannon, on the "rate a phrase" scale, that one's worth at least a dollar!

My dad was a coal miner who never quite finished high school, and my mother was a school teacher. She had a great vocabulary, and everytime she used a "fancy" word, my dad would rate it, as in a 50 cent word, 75 cent word, etc. I guess a dollar word would be worth $10, nowadays.


----------



## shannon in KS (Nov 13, 2005)

oooohhhh, there's more where those came from, and don't forget to tip your fav wacko Kansan  (cha-ching)  hehe! No, really, that is a sweet story, ahhhh family memories.    


			
				Constance said:
			
		

> Dang, Shannon, on the "rate a phrase" scale, that one's worth at least a dollar!
> 
> My dad was a coal miner who never quite finished high school, and my mother was a school teacher. She had a great vocabulary, and everytime she used a "fancy" word, my dad would rate it, as in a 50 cent word, 75 cent word, etc. I guess a dollar word would be worth $10, nowadays.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 20, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> In Barbara and Maidrite's case, it means Honey Bunny!


LOL  I hadn't noticed this post before today!  You're right.  If you hang around us long enough you might begin to think our names are Honey Bunny and Baby Doll!  (Kind of like _Jim Dear and Darling_ on Lady and the Tramp!)

 Barbara


----------

